# HLW flat car question



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Thinking to buy a few of those for my Accucraft Ruby since they are cheap and are easy to convert. Do you know if they are any metal wheels available for those? Also i want to change the couplers with something more scale. Do you have any ideas or anything alternative?

Thomas


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Thomas, 

I have used the HLW 2-axle cars for a lot of my projects. I have used the Bachmann metal wheels for my cars, both the 31mm and 24.5mm. I use several different styles of link and pin couplers (Ozark Miniatures) as well as Kadee couplers on mine. 
Have fun, 

Don


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I just did two wood gon projects with the HLW flats, turned out nice. I used Bachmann wheels, work fine, but I had to scrape out a little of the plastic around the axel holes on the trucks to avoid a little bit of rubbing. Used a razor knife for that. I am using BM couplers, since I have bags of them. Enjoy

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas

I use the Hartland standard flat cars and the shorties for many things. They work very well... I use Bachmann 31 mm wheels.


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you Gentleman, Four cars are on the way here.

Regards


----------

